

Designing Medium: Crafting Link Underlines on Medium - ryanwhitney
https://medium.com/p/7c03a9274f9

======
cdmoyer
What I appreciated here was the attention payed to the performance aspects of
the proposed changes, in addition to the aesthetics. I think designers and
other related professionals often get a bad rap for ignoring these issues, but
I've worked with quite a fee that are supremely mindful.

I know many aren't fans of the content (or sometimes the cover images), but I
do think that medium looks beautiful and is very readable.

